

A good way to spread the word about missing people? - findlauren

My little sister attends school in Indiana, and so the missing college student from IU has been in my thoughts a lot recently. I can't even imagine going through what that family is.. or something happening to someone I know/care about.<p>Anyways, last night I was trying to come up with some ways to try to help in the search. I'm half tempted to go there but.. figured I'd try something online before traveling that far.<p>AwkwardICares is what I came up with.  It's like AwesomenessReminders calls with a live person calling, but "Hey, someone cares about you." which can be funny or serious.  Also, you're being charged a Tweet and Facebook share about the missing girl.<p>Thoughts, comments? If you were the family would you think it was way tacky?
======
findlauren
<http://awkwardicares.com>

